
YC S18 YouTube Video - askmr
Are all the YouTube videos submitted not viewed as a part of the application? Can they skip the app-video altogether? Are Unlisted videos not view if people at YC don&#x27;t find the application worthy?
======
dtawfik1
This is a bit of a tangent, but if you don't get in, don't read into it too
much. The rejection could be due to many factors. One thing that pops out is
the stage of your company. You may not have built out enough, or haven't had
enough validation. I know a solo founder who didn't get in, but went on to
raise 20m plus for his company (tuition.io). The fact that he was a solo
founder and that he was still developing the product could have been the
issue. You really have to develop the idea and see where your traction is to
validate your idea. YC is a great organization to have backing you, but it's
not always perfect in selecting great companies

------
pedalpete
They are definitely not all viewed, I've never had one of my videos viewed,
and I've applied 3 times.

Never had an interview, I suspect (as mentioned in other threads) they see
"solo-founder" and skip.

Doesn't matter that I've brought together a team, raised funding, and that we
have paying customers, leading tech, etc. etc.

------
bsvalley
I think each reviewer has its own process. I believe the video doesn't come
first in most cases since it's faster to sort via text. You might have been
sorted out from your title or company description. And if you're a solo
founder in 2018, forget about it. It's easy and quick to look at the team 1st
in the application.

~~~
ParameterOne
If your statements are accurate there is very little reason why 96% of
applicants should apply to YCombinator in the future. I certainly would not
have wasted my time in the past if I knew the above to be true. Can we get a
confirmation please?

~~~
levimaes
Did they interview or contact you, then reject you? What was it all like?

~~~
ParameterOne
I did not get contact or interview. In light of the new information by the
parent I can only assume that I was "sorted".

~~~
nayname
It was just his opinion, you never know the result until april 17.

~~~
ParameterOne
I didn't apply for this session

